# How To Find Hardware Specifications in Ubuntu



## neos1

I was looking for someway to get the hardware specifications for my computer while logged into Ubuntu; a similar program as SIW or Everest Home in windows.

Hope this helps someone


----------



## diablo75

neos1 said:


> I was looking for someway to get the hardware specifications for my computer while logged into Ubuntu; a similar program as SIW or Everest Home in windows.
> 
> Hope this helps someone


You might try to upgrade to something like Ubuntu Ultimate, which has some nifty software pre-installed that would make finding this information out. Short of throwing a guess out, I don't think I'd be able to tell ya.

I have several programs on my computer that give me specs, even perform benchmarks on the PC. But I'm not familiar with them all in depth...

So, you might try browsing through the applications menu to see if something stands out (holding the mouse over individual titles to see a caption describing them hopeful appear). And if nothing seems to help... I'm sure somebody will have a better answer for you by then.

You should check out www.ubuntuforums.org for questions like this. It's where I spend most of my time. A lot more users over there than here at toms for Ubuntu stuff.


----------



## RootbeaR

Look for something like "Configure your Computer."
On mine, once I am in there it tells me everything.
Did you know Hyundai makes RAM sticks?
I didn't. Thats what came with my computer though.


----------

